# Aluminum inlays?



## limited60 (Apr 3, 2009)

I really like the look of aluminum inlays in segmented pens....and I am baffled by the feather designs seen at exoticblanks.com...

My questions are, what gauge of metal is it?
Is it just a thin piece of sheet aluminum stock?
Does it turn with normal turning tools?
Are the laminations best adhered with epoxy or CA?
Do they hold a CA finish in the same manner as wood?

Any help with these questions is appreciated.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 3, 2009)

Most I believe use soda cans.


----------



## limited60 (Apr 3, 2009)

Get outta here....really?


----------



## leehljp (Apr 3, 2009)

Soda cans or sheet aluminum of varying thicknesses; CA or epoxy glue; Normal turning tools but VERY sharp and small bites; CA finish works on it.

One problem is sanding dust on wood, - it must be cleaned well or use a very sharp tool that eliminates the need for sanding. This last part takes a delicate touch, but is possible.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 3, 2009)

In this pen I used aluminum flashing from Lowes and thick CA, I scuffed up the aluminum so it would stick.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Apr 3, 2009)

I use coke cans and also you can get thin sheets of aluminun, copper and brass from micheals, several different thickness's's's. and they have thin rods of the same material, just drill and insert. make sure to ruff up both sides of yer metal, no matter what glue you use.


----------



## cdbakkum (Apr 3, 2009)

What a beautful pen. Carl


----------



## seawolf (Apr 4, 2009)

Trophy shops have aluminum and brass, often they will have some errors and you can get them cheap or free. Laminaded in with thin wood plexiglass or corian looks good.
Mark


----------



## bitshird (Apr 4, 2009)

Watch out for some of the hobby brass, it's pretty hard, some aluminum you can't sand, it will smear all over your blank, especially on lighter color woods.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 4, 2009)

L-60,

I sent you a PM concerning a question on a previous post.


----------



## WoodWizard (Apr 9, 2009)

mostangrypirate said:


> I use coke cans and also you can get thin sheets of aluminun, copper and brass from micheals, several different thickness's's's.


 I went to Micheals and they looked at me like I was insane...lol What is the stuff used for?
Im going to try Hobby Lobby next


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2009)

Micheals does have it. Look where the jewlery stuff is. Rolls of chains and beads and things.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 9, 2009)

You should be able to find rolls of aluminum at Lowe's or HD in the roofing area...aluminum flashing! Check the HVAC section too...they might have some interesting things.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Apr 9, 2009)

Ace stores typically carry them in a display next to their aluminum and brass rods.  You can get sheets that are 0.10" or 0.08".  They cost about a buck a sheet, or less.  Either size will work, but the 0.10 is a little stiff (takes a lot of clamping pressure to get the glue to set up).  This stuff will dull your turning tools in 1 or 2 passes over the blank.  The brass is relatively harder on the tools than aluminum.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 9, 2009)

I used dryer vent tube.  The other place if you have one is Hobby Town USA.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks to someone's suggestion, I went to the local newspaper today to see if I could purchase some of their used aluminum sheeting they use for printing. I got 10 sheets that are 2'x2' and it is not much thicker than a piece of quality print paper. They were $.50 a sheet and they had a lot of the used sheets left. In addition I got a tour of their printing facility which was worth the 30 mile trip.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------

